# Canon to Announce a Rebel 1300D Shortly



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 4, 2016)

```
Still no signs of an EOS Rebel SL2, but it looks like the EOS Rebel T5 (1200D) is going to get a replacement shortly.</p>
<p>Specifications: (Google Translated)</p>
<ul>
<li><span class="notranslate">Sensor: 18MP CMOS</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Sensor size: 22.3mm x 14.9mm</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Image processing engine: DIGIC4 +</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">ISO100-6400 (extension ISO12800)</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Wi-Fi, NFC</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Video: Full HD</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Video Snapshot</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Scene Intelligent Auto</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Creative Filters</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Continuous shooting: 3 frames / sec.</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Monitor: 3 inches</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Size: 129mm x 101.3mm x 77.6mm</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Weight: 485g</span></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 5, 2016)

Hmm... 1200D already has 18MP, ISO 6400, Full HD and 3 fps. WiFi and NFC are new but...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 5, 2016)

I do not usually criticize new camera models, only through the specifications. But these are the most discouraging I have ever read.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Mar 5, 2016)

I hope this an error because they just took a large step backwards...smh.


----------



## MaxFoto (Mar 5, 2016)

This would make a nice mini-pod for my 1DX2


----------



## jebrady03 (Mar 5, 2016)

W

T

F

???


----------



## da_guy2 (Mar 5, 2016)

It better be REALLY cheap.


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 5, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I do not usually criticize new camera models, only through the specifications. But these are the most discouraging I have ever read.



I'm afraid I'm going to have to agree with you on that one.  Unless this is a new 18mp sensor (seems unlikely) I don't even know why they're bothering. I'm also slow to criticize based on spec sheets, but I hope there's some under-the-hood work that has been done. They did it with the 1dx II's auto focus system, so it's possible. I guess.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 5, 2016)

The key upgrade: +100 (as in 1200D to 1300D); that and the release date of 2016. 

Look, people – this is the entry level to the entry level model. The target market is not anyone who owns a dSLR. This isn't intended to tempt anyone to upgrade their T3/1100D or T5/1200D. The target market is *especially not* anyone who reads CanonRumors. So criticize away, just understand the irrelevance of what you say.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 5, 2016)

low cost, low spec entry level camera.... nothing more to see here.... move along....

seriously though, it looks like Canon is replacing everything in a rather short time. The specs on this one don't look very exciting, but it is a cheap entry camera.... and I must admit to being very curious as to if the sensor is new-tech or what....


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> The key upgrade: +100 (as in 1200D to 1300D); that and the release date of 2016.
> 
> Look, people – this is the entry level to the entry level model. The target market is not anyone who owns a dSLR. This isn't intended to tempt anyone to upgrade their T3/1100D or T5/1200D. The target market is *especially not* anyone who reads CanonRumors. So criticize away, just understand the irrelevance of what you say.


I know you can make good images with any current DSLR, but I imagine a beginner DSLR in the world, who wants to buy his first camera "for real."

These guys would be excited with 24 megapixel and ISO12800 (equal T6i). After the higher the number, the better the camera ... That would cost another $ 50? Maybe $ 100, but would be more appetizing, the eyes of a layman.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 5, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I know you can make good images with any current DSLR, but I imagine a beginner DSLR in the world, who wants to buy his first camera "for real."
> 
> These guys would be excited with 24 megapixel and ISO12800 (equal T6i). After the higher the number, the better the camera ... That would cost another $ 50? Maybe $ 100, but would be more appetizing, the eyes of a layman.



At that end of the market, a $50 or $100 difference can be very significant.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 5, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The key upgrade: +100 (as in 1200D to 1300D); that and the release date of 2016.
> ...



considering the 1200D is around $549 including kit lens MSRP, and retails now for $399 as a kit, $50 to $100 would be significant.

it's a refresh over canon's lowest priced DSLR.

not sure why people are whining and expecting it to what.. match the T6i specs?


----------



## kphoto99 (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm guessing that the big upgrade is the WiFi and NFC so it will work with the Home Connect thing and possibly with an app on a smart phone. I'm sure it is the same old same old sensor.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 5, 2016)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DIGIC

Looking at Wikipedia, it sounds like the Digic 5 to Digic 4+ downgrade is a fairly steep one.
That said, maybe they're getting better battery life. The 1100D still has the best battery life of any Rebel.
Of course the addition of Wi-Fi would reduce the CIPA measured battery life, so using it with Wi-Fi off might be an improvement over the 1200D.

Edit: Whoops!

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/cameras/dslr/eos-rebel-t5-ef-s-18-55-is-ii-kit

The T5/1200D is "Digic 4" as listed on the Canon USA website!

Brian at TDP slipped up listing the T5 as Digic 5. That's a huge difference.

That being the case, the 1300D should have 60% more processing power than the 1200D


> Canon claims a 60% speed bump over the original DIGIC 4.[9]


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DIGIC




The final iterations of that 18MP sensor are actually pretty sharp, even comparing the 1200D with the original 7D is fairly dramatic, Canon removed a lot of the AA filter strength from the 650D/T4i onward.


----------



## FTb-n (Mar 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> ...So criticize away, just understand the irrelevance of what you say.


Love the lyrical wordsmithing.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 5, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I do not usually criticize new camera models, only through the specifications. But these are the most discouraging I have ever read.



The SL1 has better specs for the most part.
Maybe they are going for a $299 version.
Or maybe they will give you the body if you buy a kit lens.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 5, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > I do not usually criticize new camera models, only through the specifications. But these are the most discouraging I have ever read.
> ...



I didn't want to say it since it's probably way too much wishful thinking, but I think it would be really smart for Canon to try and get an SLR on the market for $299. These things are really an incredibly good value.
The experience I had moving from a point and shoot to the 1100D was night and day. Maybe too good since kept it instead of the used 5DMkII that I bought a year later.
Just having full compatibility with the most mature photography system on Earth is a very compelling thing.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Mar 5, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I do not usually criticize new camera models, only through the specifications. But these are the most discouraging I have ever read.



My thoughts exactly, absolutely woeful specs for a 2016 camera, even entry level. One can only hope these specs are bogus otherwise the forums will go ballistic.


----------



## In-The-Dark (Mar 5, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> The SL1 has better specs for the most part.
> Maybe they are going for a $299 version.
> Or maybe they will give you the body if you buy a kit lens.



Hahaha! You got me on that last statement.

Seriously though, it might be that Canon will try to market this at a low price and make a serious push for the consumers to buy instead of their P&S cameras.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Mar 5, 2016)

Canon without a clue once more. First the 80D, now this. At least the 80D has a newer sensor.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 5, 2016)

HaroldC3 said:


> Canon without a clue once more.



Well, someone without a clue, at any rate. Who? Find a mirror...


----------



## JohanCruyff (Mar 5, 2016)

Maybe 9 cross type focus points (60D module)?


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 5, 2016)

Canon never introduces a new product without market research. I'm thinking Canon is going for those that are on the fence, but money is the issue. If they price this right, they might pick off a new sector of the market. If it has a decent AF system, it would be a great "soccer mom" camera. 
I carry an SL1 and a couple cheap lenses in the car at all times. It's a fun little camera and didn't break the bank. These low end cameras would be great for kids just starting out. If the camera gets dropped or stolen, no big tears.


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 5, 2016)

My understanding is the xxxxD line is used to squeeze the last drops of juice out manufacturing facilities of bottom of the line parts, and make the cheapest possible entry level DSLR.

In other words, Canon has already covered all the expenses related to the DIGIC 4+ and the 18MP sensor introduced in 2009 with the EOS 7D, selling the parts in one more camera would be pure profit.


----------



## greger (Mar 5, 2016)

If spring is coming so is a new rebel. There like the lost leader on a car lot. It gets the customer in the shop. After looking at it the customer may ask "What else have you got that I won't grow out of in a short time?" Hello 80D!
They won't try to sell a 5D iii. But be sure full frame will be mentioned as the end game down the road. It was for me when I purchased my 40D. For me my end game is a xxD with CF and Sd card slots, with the features that the 80D and 7Dii have now and a few more for good measure.
Using leftover parts in a new model is smart thinking. But when you use them all up do you make more or make a new model with newer leftover parts? 
I think that's why you can still buy the previous model camera when a new model comes out. They have kept production going so there are no stock piles of out dated parts.


----------



## DavidAutumns (Mar 5, 2016)

Here's how it goes.....

I started out buying the 100D thinking this is the last Camera I will ever need. 2 years later, absolutely hooked.
Across the room on it's tripod is my 5DIII with the 16-35 f4 L with the 24-70 f4 in the bag along with the 40mm pancake

(by the way love my 100D) 

Nephew get's a 1100D for school photography course. Now works in Jessops and the proud owner of a 5DIII

That's what a 1200D/1300D is about - though the 100D is simply the best starter camera for anyone thinking of dabbling in the addictive world of DSLR Photography attach it to the best value lens ever (the 10-18 EF-S STM) and you will never look back.


----------



## PhotoGuy (Mar 5, 2016)

You have to love theae cheap cameras. They pack so much punch. I love it when they are used to show the people with multiple 1000€€ around their neck how its done - and they surely are capable of that!
I often wonder, how much would your photography improve, if you'd limit yourself to something like this? Would it actually be more fun because you dont even bother about fps or high iso? 
Sort of like the cameraphone effect...


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> The key upgrade: +100 (as in 1200D to 1300D); that and the release date of 2016.
> 
> Look, people – this is the entry level to the entry level model. The target market is not anyone who owns a dSLR. This isn't intended to tempt anyone to upgrade their T3/1100D or T5/1200D. The target market is *especially not* anyone who reads CanonRumors. So criticize away, just understand the irrelevance of what you say.



Good points, and I agree with you. But it makes one wonder why they'd go to the bother of releasing a replacement with almost exactly the same specs as the one it's supposed to replace.


----------



## Daan Stam (Mar 5, 2016)

sorry but i really don't really see any improvements


----------



## Azathoth (Mar 5, 2016)

PhotoGuy said:


> You have to love theae cheap cameras. They pack so much punch. I love it when they are used to show the people with multiple 1000€€ around their neck how its done - and they surely are capable of that!
> I often wonder, how much would your photography improve, if you'd limit yourself to something like this? Would it actually be more fun because you dont even bother about fps or high iso?
> Sort of like the cameraphone effect...



^ ^


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 5, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The key upgrade: +100 (as in 1200D to 1300D); that and the release date of 2016.
> ...



1) To impress potential buyers the model's newness. People want to have and be seen with new / current products.

2) People are now expecting cameras to have wi-fi so they could post photos to social media and not bother with cables, just like they do with their smart phones.

3) Competition - the Nikon D7200 & D5500 are newer and have wi-fi.


----------



## dufflover (Mar 5, 2016)

Wow they must have A LOT of those old 18MP sensor chips stockpiled lol


----------



## WoodyWindy (Mar 5, 2016)

We have a definite camera, with "probable" specs. The specs could be wrong, or incomplete, and there could be something besides the WiFi elevating this over its predecessor.

But don't count on it.

This camera is going to be built to price, and to sit in huge stacks in Walmart, Sam's, and Costco. It will get the job done for its target markets - half "gateway drug" camera, half "the greatest camera they'll ever own". And it will allow its users to take great pictures as well as horrible ones. Most of its users wont care which, as they'll have their life events recorded for posterity, and be happy as clams. (who was it that decided that clams were happy, anyway???)

In any case. Bravo to Canon for continuing to address this segment of the market as well as the top end! (and everything in between)


----------



## Proscribo (Mar 5, 2016)

So here we have been waiting for 5DIV (and 6DII) for months and this is what Canon gives us?!


----------



## whothafunk (Mar 5, 2016)

2016 truly will be the year of the DSLRs.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 5, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The key upgrade: +100 (as in 1200D to 1300D); that and the release date of 2016.
> ...



Because newer/current key in that market segment. The T5i/700D was a very popular model. Maybe you can make a list of the 'improvements' over the T4i/650D – the smallest scrap of paper you can find should provide more than enough space.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > I know you can make good images with any current DSLR, but I imagine a beginner DSLR in the world, who wants to buy his first camera "for real."
> ...



Absolutely, price is king. Besides, I don't think most people - even those considering their first DSLR - know what ISO is.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 5, 2016)

Mr Majestyk said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > I do not usually criticize new camera models, only through the specifications. But these are the most discouraging I have ever read.
> ...



Forums are a very distorted view of the world. Besides, do you think that Canon cares? Forums have pilloried many of their products for ages, but they still appear to sell well. Sales are what counts to a business, not online chatterings.


----------



## slclick (Mar 5, 2016)

This is a camera which will be sold by the aisle, shelf and signage placement. Sold by the box graphics. Sold by the enormous pyramid stack on the pallet at Costco. Not by folks comparing notes over it compared to Nikon or Sonys offering at CR or DPR. 

More people shooting with a dslr than a cellphone, maybe a small percentage staying in the field, learning more about ILC and having a new active hobby that keeps $ in the industry. This is a good thing. The bashing for an entry level camera and using it for a platform to gripe about why your personal request to Canon wasn't created instead is nothing short of comical.


----------



## RickWagoner (Mar 5, 2016)

scyrene said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



The entry level is beyond the largest selling and largest money maker in all of the SLR world. 

Most people buying this model will get it just because to them "it is a DSLR! and they are the best" then take a few shots with it in automatic mode then put it on the closet shelf. These people are more impressed with the free bag and card then they're of any specs the t6 has over it. This market is also in places many other SLR is not, like BB or Costcos to walmart. 

The profit Canon makes on this is incredible. Very little R&D to pay for since everything in it is a hand me down. The cost of the parts is beyond the cheapest and the manufacture is fast with lots less quality control because of it being perfected the technology being older. 


For anyone laughing at it or mad at Canon for doing this now then don't...This Camera pays for all the R&D that is needed for your next much higher end SLR. Without this entry level stuff you would not have the model higher up today.


----------



## Refurb7 (Mar 5, 2016)

HaroldC3 said:


> Canon without a clue once more. First the 80D, now this. At least the 80D has a newer sensor.


The 80D looks to be a great camera. The 70D certainly is — mine is fantastic. These cheaper Rebel cameras work wonderfully too. Sorry they don't work for you.


----------



## dak723 (Mar 5, 2016)

RickWagoner said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Good points. And what the techies seem to forget is that every DSLR since 2004 (or thereabouts) can take excellent pics. That 18 MP sensor that everyone laughs at is undoubtedly the one that you used a few years ago and you loved the results. Well, guess what, the results are still as good. Not everyone wants a lot of bells and whistles. A lot of us, perhaps the majority, use center point focus, take photos in daylight, and just want to look through the viewfinder unencumbered by histograms, zebras, levels, etc. Some of us don't want more AND SMALLER pixels (Notice that most pro cameras keep the MP count low). Most of us don't print poster size, so for an APS-C camera, even 18 MP is far more than enough. 

Canon has now, for at least the 4th time (1000D, 1100D, 1200D and now 1300D) released a camera that was a trimmed down version of it's latest rebel, with less MP. So this is nothing new. If you are going to continually bash Canon, at least pay attention and have some idea of what the 1xxxD line is all about.


----------



## Act444 (Mar 5, 2016)

Wonder what the price will be (and final, confirmed specs).

Sensing a bit of condescension here towards the entry-level market and that's unfortunate. Many here tend to forget that not everyone can afford, or needs, or even wants a 5D or 7D or xxD caliber camera. When starting out, cost is a MAJOR barrier (or at least it was for me), so I am grateful for the Rebel series, otherwise the cost to entry would have been too high. Once I had enough savings and determined I was serious enough about photography, that's when I started my upgrade path. But even then, Rebels (and the M-series) are still smaller and lighter than the more expensive models, and better suited for travel use. I love my SL1/M and have gotten some of my best pics out of them...


----------



## digital-jesus (Mar 5, 2016)

dak723 said:


> RickWagoner said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...



And do photographs with much higher quality than many experts in this forum that have the best cameras and lenses and do not more than talk and talk and talk


----------



## gsealy (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't understand the criticism. This camera will introduce the DSLR concept to a lot of people who know little more about photography than shooting with a one button automatic camera. Once a person understands the differences, the flexibility, and what photography is really all about, then they could very well advance to the next levels. Very, very few people would start off buying a 5DIII as their first camera. They simply don't know why anyone would spend thousands of dollars on it. If you want to create a market for high end cameras, then you have to create a market for low end cameras.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 5, 2016)

Reflecting back on this...
I'm wasting my time writing about something I don't care about and I doubt many others here are in the market for a 1300D. The 5D Mark IV/5DX excites me. I was bored I guess.


----------



## H. Jones (Mar 5, 2016)

I think, and I could be wrong, that it's likely Canon is introducing the on-sensor ADC and new sensor tech to all of its DSLR models. So in that case, while this looks like it's not much of an upgrade, it'll likely have much better image quality. It just makes sense-- Canon could sweep up all of its models in a row and completely forget about the previous off-sensor ADCs.

I say that as a person who doesn't care about dynamic range at all-- I just think it'd make sense if Canon was moving the new sensor tech across the board. I also understand that no one buying this camera will care about dynamic range, but I think it would be a plus for Canon if even their lowest end model could prove Canon's recent improvements.


----------



## weixing (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi,
If professional photographer can take good photo 15++ years ago using 4-5Mp DSLR, I'm sure this camera will be able to took some very good photo under capable hands.

Have a nice day.

PS: If your can't take good photo, don't blame on the gear.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 5, 2016)

H. Jones said:


> I think, and I could be wrong, that it's likely Canon is introducing the on-sensor ADC and new sensor tech to all of its DSLR models. So in that case, while this looks like it's not much of an upgrade, it'll likely have much better image quality. It just makes sense-- Canon could sweep up all of its models in a row and completely forget about the previous off-sensor ADCs.
> 
> I say that as a person who doesn't care about dynamic range at all-- I just think it'd make sense if Canon was moving the new sensor tech across the board. I also understand that no one buying this camera will care about dynamic range, but I think it would be a plus for Canon if even their lowest end model could prove Canon's recent improvements.



I really doubt this is an on chip ADC, but the point about the progression of technology is valid nonetheless.
We'll see if the noise is clean and pleasant (not stripey) or not. Even if the high ISO is the same, if it just has improved noise pattern then that's worthwhile.


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 5, 2016)

Did anyone catch the American name? They skipped from T3 to T5. Would this then be a T7, or would it be a T6?


----------



## dolina (Mar 5, 2016)

da_guy2 said:


> It better be REALLY cheap.


+1,000,000,000

How about the 5d3 replacement? Any news?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 5, 2016)

dolina said:


> da_guy2 said:
> 
> 
> > It better be REALLY cheap.
> ...


A little bird told me that 5D Mark IV will be exatemente equal to the Mark III, but adds WI-FI, and NFC.  ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Adelino (Mar 5, 2016)

Proscribo said:


> So here we have been waiting for 5DIV (and 6DII) for months and this is what Canon gives us?!



It's not intended for you or many on these boards. An it may be cheap but Canon will not be giving these to us either. The full frames will come, hopefully sooner rather than later, and hopefully with more punch ( a lot more punch) than this upgrade.


----------



## mistaspeedy (Mar 5, 2016)

I used to own two different Canon point and shoot cameras:
Canon A640 (2006 model)
Canon SX130IS (2010 model)
My friend used to own a Canon S5is. (2007 model) and some Olympus before that.

Then we both upgraded to something that is a HUGE upgrade. A massive and giant leap ahead in all areas of still image quality.

My friend first bought a used Canon 400D. (2006 model)
Then I bought a used Canon 20D. (2004 model)

I'm sure the 1300D will be a huge and massive upgrade to all those people who don't have a DSLR, and are using their smartphones or compact cameras to take images.
It will also be a good upgrade to all those ancient DSLRs from 10+ years ago.

Every camera has its own target market


----------



## Refurb7 (Mar 5, 2016)

gsealy said:


> I don't understand the criticism. This camera will introduce the DSLR concept to a lot of people who know little more about photography than shooting with a one button automatic camera. Once a person understands the differences, the flexibility, and what photography is really all about, then they could very well advance to the next levels. Very, very few people would start off buying a 5DIII as their first camera. They simply don't know why anyone would spend thousands of dollars on it. If you want to create a market for high end cameras, then you have to create a market for low end cameras.


Exactly. These cameras fit a segment of the market and offer a lot for the price. For example, you can currently buy the Rebel T5i, 18-55mm IS STM lens & PIXMA PRO-100 printer for just $399 after rebate.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 5, 2016)

dak723 said:


> Good points. And what the techies seem to forget is that every DSLR since 2004 (or thereabouts) can take excellent pics. That 18 MP sensor that everyone laughs at is undoubtedly the one that you used a few years ago and you loved the results. Well, guess what, the results are still as good. Not everyone wants a lot of bells and whistles. A lot of us, perhaps the majority, use center point focus, take photos in daylight, and just want to look through the viewfinder unencumbered by histograms, zebras, levels, etc. Some of us don't want more AND SMALLER pixels (Notice that most pro cameras keep the MP count low). Most of us don't print poster size, so for an APS-C camera, even 18 MP is far more than enough.
> 
> Canon has now, for at least the 4th time (1000D, 1100D, 1200D and now 1300D) released a camera that was a trimmed down version of it's latest rebel, with less MP. So this is nothing new. If you are going to continually bash Canon, at least pay attention and have some idea of what the 1xxxD line is all about.



Actually the results off the 1200D are better than the original 7D
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=458&Camera=673&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=2&LensComp=458&CameraComp=932&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=2

Not so much at high ISO, but there you're trading noise for detail since the excessive AA filter on the 7D will be doing some noise cancellation.

But the point on resolution is more than valid. When I was using a 5DMkII it felt totally bizarre to shoot a 20MP image and then downsample to 2MP for posting on the Internet. I think 3.5MP was the highest resolution image I ever uploaded.
The Bokeh is nice though, and having 40mm FOV with the pancake instead of 56mm (though the 40mm Pancake is also an extremely capable standard prime on crop).
The one time that I think the 5D2 did really come in handy was when I was asked to digitize a bunch of old photographs. In that situation I'm glad that I had a full frame body.
20MP was probably still overkill though.

Where I do like having more resolution is shooting wildlife and BIF, but again, in that case I also have no use for Full Frame. You're pretty much at 100% crop all the time in those situations, and that's where I wish we had 40MP APS-C bodies.
And on that note, I haven't particularly felt that the center point on the 1100D was terribly limiting, that center point tracks birds pretty well, and while 3FPS sounds horrible, I think the difference between that and 5fps is maybe a little over emphasized these days. When I'm out in the bush and I get my camera pointed at a bird, I'll usually get some good shots, and with a decent afternoon hike I'm usually tossing dozens of clean images when I get back to the computer.
Maybe I would feel differently if I were to actually try a 7D2, but the point is that a person can at least feel satisfied with the versatility of even the lowest body in Canon's lineup.


----------



## CanNik (Mar 5, 2016)

Yawn...........

Yet another non event


----------



## Schwingi (Mar 5, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> Image processing engine: DIGIC4 +



I know this camera is aimed for entry level market, but it's still the year 2016... The processors can't be that expensive.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 5, 2016)

9VIII said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > Good points. And what the techies seem to forget is that every DSLR since 2004 (or thereabouts) can take excellent pics. That 18 MP sensor that everyone laughs at is undoubtedly the one that you used a few years ago and you loved the results. Well, guess what, the results are still as good. Not everyone wants a lot of bells and whistles. A lot of us, perhaps the majority, use center point focus, take photos in daylight, and just want to look through the viewfinder unencumbered by histograms, zebras, levels, etc. Some of us don't want more AND SMALLER pixels (Notice that most pro cameras keep the MP count low). Most of us don't print poster size, so for an APS-C camera, even 18 MP is far more than enough.
> ...


Thank you for the link.

Glad to see that the famous sensor "APSC 18 megapixel" has been improved over the years. I did not know that current models like the T5 were so much better than the old 7D.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 5, 2016)

Schwingi said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Image processing engine: DIGIC4 +
> ...



Even a small cost adds up with maybe a million or more units produced.


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 5, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > dak723 said:
> ...



Weaker AA filter or maybe more sharpening in the t5? I doubt the sensor is substantially different.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 5, 2016)

Whoops!

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/cameras/dslr/eos-rebel-t5-ef-s-18-55-is-ii-kit

The T5/1200D is "Digic 4" as listed on the Canon USA website!

Brian at TDP slipped up listing the T5 as Digic 5. That's a huge difference.

That being the case, the 1300D should have 60% more processing power than the 1200D


> Canon claims a 60% speed bump over the original DIGIC 4.[9]


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DIGIC



Canon says the Digic 5 is six times more powerful than Digic 4, however Digic 4+ is from 2014 and Digic 5 is from 2011, even Digic 6 is a year older (2013), which may not mean much but there's a chance that they modernised some things to clean up the signal. As we saw with the 6D, sometimes a cheaper body can have some pleasantly surprising quirks.

It'll be really intersting to see how it goes in terms of battery life and noise handling.


----------



## Nininini (Mar 5, 2016)

All I care about is one thing:
*
DOES IT HAVE 3X LOSLESS DIGITAL ZOOM DURING VIDEO?*

lol, I know the 760D (t6s) has it, I know the 750D does not.


(if you don't know what the heck I'm talking about...during video, on the 760D and 70D, you can magnifiy video 3 times, the camera will pick the center pixels...so it is LOSLESS digital zoom, at no cost on aperture...basically, it is like owning a huge tele...for free)


----------



## Nininini (Mar 5, 2016)

Sportsgal501 said:


> I hope this an error because they just took a large step backwards...smh.



I have an 1100D. It's basically a nice camera to use.

-it takes like 800 shots before the battery is out, it uses very little power
-it's cheap, so I don't need to be affraid of dropping my camera
-don't need to worry about AF trackin, it can't do it 
-don't need to worry about weather sealing, it doesn't have it
-don't need to worry about weight, it is like a feather
-don't need to worry about people coming up to me asking what camera I have, everyone can tell it's cheap and no one is interested in it
-if my focus is slightly off, it doesn't matter, I only have 12MP, so you can't even tell
-it takes pictures


----------



## Nininini (Mar 5, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> W
> 
> T
> 
> ...



lol, this is going to be half the comments when it's released

BUT, if it is priced at like $250, it would be a nice camera.


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 6, 2016)

Any idea on the American name?


----------



## Refurb7 (Mar 6, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> Any idea on the American name?


Apparently it will be the Rebel T6 according to another rumors site.


----------



## dufflover (Mar 6, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Glad to see that the famous sensor "APSC 18 megapixel" has been improved over the years. I did not know that current models like the T5 were so much better than the old 7D.



I think the 7D comparison is a little weak (low bar). I'd say this has already got most of the improvements out of it since the newer Rebels and an in for example the EOS-M.
So yes, improved, but the biggest differences in that comparison already out for years.

Not sure what that means in a manufacturing/cost sense but they obviously still have heaps of these "improved" ones too lol


----------



## hachu21 (Mar 6, 2016)

Even if it's cheap... Now you have to choose between this and the EOS-M10 in the same range.
No viewfinder but digic6...


----------



## plam_1980 (Mar 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> HaroldC3 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon without a clue once more.
> ...



Wow, Canon Police is watching again... Even if you are right (and I am far from thought that you are), do you really think that you can convince every person who is underwhelmed by Canon, that this is the best they can get and they should be happy with it? That they should never have higher expectations? Because higher expectations is what drives progress, not being satisfied and trusting blindly that Canon is always right. Being rude (your witty sarcasm went doen the drain a long time ago) is not funny at all, you are not achieving anything except being pathetic


----------



## Pitbullo (Mar 7, 2016)

So it is a t2i with wifi/nfc.
Waste of time and resources really.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 7, 2016)

Funny how some people know so much better than Canon how Canon should invest their own resources. :


----------



## Pitbullo (Mar 7, 2016)

Is not that one of the attractions of discussing on a rumor site? We can spend Canons resources without consequence, telling them where they failed? 
Canon has taken a lot of heat over the last few years on this forum. There was a rumor not too long ago that Canon was tired of playing catch up in stead of leding ahead. Now, if that rumor is correct then we have not all been totally wrong either. They do lead in terms of sales, but times are changing.


----------



## Plainsman (Mar 7, 2016)

... at 18Mp can't see Nikon competing with this....


----------



## Plainsman (Mar 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Funny how some people know so much better than Canon how Canon should invest their own resources. :



Have you placed your order then..?


----------



## slclick (Mar 7, 2016)

Plainsman said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how some people know so much better than Canon how Canon should invest their own resources. :
> ...



Those dots don't connect.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 7, 2016)

Pitbullo said:


> So it is a t2i with wifi/nfc.
> Waste of time and resources really.


That was my first thought. I loved my T2i, but expect some progress in 2016.

However, after seeing images showing the evolution of the APSC 18 megapixel sensor, the modest T5 actually improved sharpness in low ISO, and color at high ISO significantly over the old 7D.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=458&Camera=673&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=3&LensComp=458&CameraComp=932&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=3

Costing $ 500 this new 1300D would be a good buy for beginners.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Mar 7, 2016)

For those who cant understand this camera I will make this simple and short. The T5 was a T3i without the flippy screen and little more condensed. It is a wonderful entry level camera that I recommend to everyone. 

This new T6 will be the T4i, less the flippy screen. But will have Wifi and NFC. THATS IT.. Its very subtle upgrade. This camera really isnt a upgrade for any current T5 owner. There will be a slight performance boost, but nothing most people will notice. 

My advice, if you can get the T5 on sale. Get it!.. If you must have Wifi, get this one. Then when you decide you need (not want) a better camera, go for the 80D or a FF model of your choice..


----------



## unfocused (Mar 7, 2016)

plam_1980 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > HaroldC3 said:
> ...



There are people on this forum who are so incredibly proud of their ignorance that the only logical response is sarcasm. 

These cameras, whether they be Nikon or Canon, are geared toward people who want a step up from a point and shoot or more likely a camera phone. It will be offered in a kit with an extra telephoto zoom and will be the most expensive and sophisticated camera they have owned. A small percentage will get hooked and move up the chain, but most will be content with this camera for many years to come. 

Perhaps the most ignorant remarks on this thread are from those who downplay the importance of adding wifi/nfc.

Canon, Nikon and Sony all failed miserably in keeping up with the times when it came to connectivity. They paid a high price for their own ignorance in the near-complete devastation of the point-and-shoot market. The fact that Canon (and others) are now finally taking some baby steps to bring their cameras into the 21st century connected world is hugely important, even if they are well behind the curve. 

Consumers and professionals alike have been ill-served by camera manufacturers sleepwalking through the whole social media revolution. The companies have deservedly paid a stiff price for their own stupidity, but it reveals one's own ignorance to now criticize them for trying to play a little catch up. The criticism should instead be focused on the fact that the interfaces still tend to be user-unfriendly, non-intuitive and lack any meaningful editing options, all things that are available in abundance to consumers on their phones.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 7, 2016)

Plainsman said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how some people know so much better than Canon how Canon should invest their own resources. :
> ...



42.

See, I can make a completely disconneted and irrelevant statement, too. :


----------



## slclick (Mar 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 7, 2016)

Pitbullo said:


> They do lead in terms of sales, but times are changing.



Are times changing? In anything, the most recent data show the decline in dSLR sales slowing down, MILCs still not incresasing growth, and Canon gaining market share. But you're free to interpret the data however you want, your interpretation doesn't have to make sense as long as it makes you happy.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 7, 2016)

slclick said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > 42.
> ...



Lol, no - just 42. It's the answer. It's always the answer. Think DeepThoughts, my friend...


----------



## slclick (Mar 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I can't think about that right now, I need to find the towel I misplaced.


----------



## mkabi (Mar 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Hitchhikers guide to the Galaxy?


----------



## unfocused (Mar 7, 2016)

slclick said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



Perhaps this forum would function better if we used Babel fish.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 7, 2016)

ExodistPhotography said:


> This camera really isnt a upgrade for any current T5 owner...



Not much for a T5 owner, but It'll be a bonkers amazing upgrade for a T3 owner, and in my case also possibly a decent upgrade from the 5DMkII since it has Wi-Fi, a better metering system, and pixel density almost matching the 5DS!

And that on one of the smallest, lightest, and cheapest bodies that Canon makes. If you look at it right these things are frigging incredible.


Actually, the price benefits might not be something that should be so quickly overlooked. In some parts of the world people won't think twice about killing you for a few grand worth of camera gear. Use a Nifty Fifty, make sure to upload your pictures every evening, and chuck the camera if you're frightened.


----------



## Plainsman (Mar 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



"...disconneted..." 

Wow!


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 7, 2016)

Plainsman said:


> ... at 18Mp can't see Nikon competing with this....



Canon lets you change aperture in live view on any body, Nikon makes you buy the D500 to get that feature.

Apparently that aperture control stuff is pretty advanced technology.


----------



## zim (Mar 7, 2016)

Wi-Fi is exactly the upgrade this camera needed for the target audience. The negativity on display in a camera enthusiasts/geeks forum is hilarious.
Thanks for the laugh kids.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 7, 2016)

zim said:


> Wi-Fi is exactly the upgrade this camera needed for the target audience. The negativity on display in a camera enthusiasts/geeks forum is hilarious.
> Thanks for the laugh kids.


Funny you should say that....

I was talking to a friend a few days ago about getting a "real" camera to take on summer vacation and the requirements were a wide and a long zoom lens, built in flash, light and cheap, and being able to link it her phone...


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 7, 2016)

9VIII said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > ... at 18Mp can't see Nikon competing with this....
> ...



Really ? I'm surprised.

On the other hand perhaps I'm easily surprised because it surprises me just how capable and effectively 'feature rich' these xxxxD cameras are.


----------



## Macoose (Mar 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...






Good answer! One of the funniest things I have read in a while.


----------



## okaro (Mar 8, 2016)

If you know what Digic 4+ is then thins is not the camera for you. The people to which this is targeted do not care a bit of processor types. This is for people who have taken photos with smart phones (forget P&S cameras. In 2015 60 smart phones were shipped for every compact camera). Ability to transfer photos to smart phones or tablets is an essential feature for that customer base. Sure Canon could make it better for a relatively small cost increase but that would only eat sales of the better versions.


----------



## steliosk (Mar 8, 2016)

now i know what to expect for 5D mark iv

A brand new 5D3 with wifi! thats what a photographer really needs! :

wondering about the new 6D mark ii and keep thinking: What a radical move to equip the current 6D with wifi almost 4 years ago : :


----------



## tron (Mar 8, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > da_guy2 said:
> ...


In addition to the change to 'Mark IV' from 'Mark III'. Let's not forget this ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Nininini (Mar 8, 2016)

9VIII said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > ... at 18Mp can't see Nikon competing with this....
> ...



I can't believe Nikon still doesn't allow you to do that on their low-end.

Changing aperture in Av is probably my most used button (well, dial) after my shutter button.

I see so many people shoot with DSLR in live view for low subjects like flowers. If I had to turn on and off liveview each time I wanted to change my aperture, I would probably throw my camera in the nearest river out of frustraton.

The first time I heard a video reviewer say that you coulnd't change aperture in live view on the reviewed Nikon, I had to rewind the video to make sure I heard right.


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 8, 2016)

unfocused said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



No, then we would actually understand the Vogon poetry posted here.


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 8, 2016)

Plainsman said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Plainsman said:
> ...



I don't follow, please explain.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 8, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Wi-Fi is exactly the upgrade this camera needed for the target audience. The negativity on display in a camera enthusiasts/geeks forum is hilarious.
> ...



It's also funny that in all likelihood everyone posting in this thread has the same ideals for a vacation camera.
I think the IQ on the 55-250STM speaks volumes about how seriously Canon is treating the entry level market.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=338&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=856&CameraComp=963&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=5&APIComp=1
That one is just for kicks, everyone knows the original 400f4DO is Canon's wost Big White ever, and it looks much better stopped down to f8.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=113&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=7&API=2&LensComp=856&CameraComp=963&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=5&APIComp=1
This is a little more of an eye opener. Even at f8 the original 100-400IS is shockingly close in IQ to this $300 lens.
Of course AF and IS on the L lens will be vastly superior, but... $300!

The only budget telephoto option on Full Fame is the 75-300IS and that still costs $150 more.
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=358&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=4&API=3&LensComp=856&CameraComp=963&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=5&APIComp=1


----------



## the.unkle.george (Mar 8, 2016)

> to this $300 lens


$150 used... This lens has become one of my favorites. The range makes it pretty versatile, it's light weight and easy to fit in the bag, it focuses faster and quieter than anything else I own and it is sharper than the Tamron 70-300mm VC on a 6d that I got to replace it. 

Now, for the real laugh. If I could post JPEGs direct to Facebook from my DSLR ... There are times when I would actually use that and I'm sure I'm not alone.


----------



## Pitbullo (Mar 8, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Pitbullo said:
> 
> 
> > They do lead in terms of sales, but times are changing.
> ...


Was that necessary? What do you know about how I feel? 
It used to be a two horse race, Nikon and Canon. Now there are a lot more contenders, most in a market Canon is not really trying to contend in, mirrorless. Of course times are changing, Samsung is out, Sony is extremely agressive selling/launching their own cameras and Nikon is giving Canon a run for their money. I am not saying Canon is loosing this competition, as you say, statistics says they still do very well (the best), but times are changing.


----------



## Pitbullo (Mar 8, 2016)

okaro said:


> If you know what Digic 4+ is then thins is not the camera for you. The people to which this is targeted do not care a bit of processor types. This is for people who have taken photos with smart phones (forget P&S cameras. In 2015 60 smart phones were shipped for every compact camera). Ability to transfer photos to smart phones or tablets is an essential feature for that customer base. Sure Canon could make it better for a relatively small cost increase but that would only eat sales of the better versions.


This is true


----------



## midluk (Mar 8, 2016)

I think the main weakness of the 1200D is the omission of the STM version for the kit lens. I hope they change that for the 1300D and it will be a great entry level camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 8, 2016)

Pitbullo said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Pitbullo said:
> ...



I love how people's personal reality distortion field affects their beliefs. As of the last available IDC report, Canon had gained a little bit of market share, Nikon had lost 2.5%. 

But generically speaking, sure...times are changing, as always. Computers get faster, people get older, fossil fuels get used up, the 9th planet is now Planet X instead of Pluto.


----------



## plam_1980 (Mar 8, 2016)

unfocused said:


> plam_1980 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you, with the remark that if you play catch-up, you can throw in some new stuff, not just the functions that you have omitted the previous time and be like "sorry, we missed it the previous time, you have to buy a new camera just to get it, and you don't get anything else new with it". This is not correct to those who have trusted you in the first place.
But my main point was that people have the right to demand some reasonable improvements, otherwise the companies will always be conservative and just play catch-up, as is the case. I believe that we as consumers should always demand more, even if not all of it is possible, because if we demand less, than we will get even less than that. The fact that once ISO 400 was more than enough does not mean that we cannot ask for more now


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 8, 2016)

9VIII said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...


I must confess to liking fast glass, but if you want to get into DSLR photography for what most people consider a reasonable price, it would be hard to beat a Rebel with an 18-55 and a 55-250 lens... This is where the bulk of Canon's sales lie.... they probably sell a thousand of them for each 1DX or 5D? sold... and for the money, you get a pretty decent camera that does a pretty good job.


----------



## Pitbullo (Mar 8, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Pitbullo said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


I was not all clear here, but spec wise Nikon is giving canon a run for their money, and that was what I meant. Sorry.


----------



## winfel (Mar 8, 2016)

Does all of this have ANYTHING to do with the Rebel 1300D???


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 8, 2016)

winfel said:


> Does all of this have ANYTHING to do with the Rebel 1300D???


Some of it does.... but most does not 

The intended market for this camera does not care about market segmentation, mirrorless, DR, on chip A/D, or any other "advanced" features. They will buy it because it is cheap and takes great pictures in "green-box" mode...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 8, 2016)

winfel said:


> Does all of this have ANYTHING to do with the Rebel 1300D???



Well, as I stated way back on page 1:



neuroanatomist said:


> The target market is *especially not* anyone who reads CanonRumors.


----------



## rang (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm confused...is this a repost of an old post???
The T6i/s has been out for awhile now and far surpasses this model.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 8, 2016)

rang said:


> I'm confused...is this a repost of an old post???
> The T6i/s has been out for awhile now and far surpasses this model.



T6i/s is nearly twice as much too.


----------



## slclick (Mar 8, 2016)

The 'i' designation is ridiculous. The number system used in Japan and elsewhere is far more easy to understand. Maybe they thought our fascination with The Terminator was a factor.


----------



## dak723 (Mar 9, 2016)

rang said:


> I'm confused...is this a repost of an old post???
> The T6i/s has been out for awhile now and far surpasses this model.



Yes, and it is supposed to. This is the 4th iteration of the 1xxxD line. Each one of this line is a trimmed down, lower MP, older tech model of the most recent rebel. It is THE ENTRY level Canon DSLR, and since they are now on the 4th iteration, my guess is that this strategy sells well and is successful.


----------



## dak723 (Mar 9, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Yes, a very decent camera. And those lenses are excellent for the money. I have a SL1 (with 18-55 kit) and a 6D (with 24-105L). For most daylight landscape type photography, you cannot tell which camera is used on a typical monitor or an 8 x 10 print.


----------



## Nininini (Mar 9, 2016)

Here's the things I miss in Rebel lines:

-no Kelvin white balance
-no HDR mode
-no minimum shutter speed
-larger viewfinder

they always just seem underpowered


----------



## slclick (Mar 9, 2016)

Nininini said:


> Here's the things I miss in Rebel lines:
> 
> -no Kelvin white balance
> -no HDR mode
> ...



and priced accordingly


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 10, 2016)

Apparently the Leica M 262 has the same burst rate.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1202012-REG/leica_m_typ_262_digital.html#Specification


> Up to 3 fps at 24 MP for up to 8 frames




See, Canon is giving us something as good as a Leica for 1/10th the price!


----------



## DanM (Mar 13, 2016)

Decided to make an account after hanging around for a while.

First thing I thought was that the spec list reads just like my 1200D with added Wifi. Nice to see the WiFi, sometimes I'd love to take a pic with my camera, then have it instantly on my phone to upload to Facebook etc. People can criticize all they like, but like some have been saying in this thread, the whole point of this camera is to hook people, I'm a walking example of this, I bought my 1200D, knowing nothing of photography, a little over a year ago because I wanted a "nice camera". Now I'm in hook, line and sinker, waiting to see what the 5D3 replacement is so I can choose an upgrade, learnt an incredible amount and considering a full time career... Like others have also been saying, this end of the line-up sells, I've been in London this week doing some shooting, and I lost count of the number of Rebels I saw slung around tourist's necks...


----------

